# trout please



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

i have been trying to catch some specks in few different places when i can. i really have not done much to talk about. can anybody give me any ideas where to go before its to late. really wont to have one good catch. i know they are out there i just don't know where or what i should do. any ideas would be put to good use. :fishing::fishing:


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I can tell you were they aren't.. they're not at the Rudee bridge... last 3 trips I have made there before sunset have turned up nothing from shore. The blues should be cleared out there now though... keep tryin, it's gonna get good soon.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

I would give a shot wading in front of duck inn. The sloughs in front of there and down the beach torwards fort story usually produce this time of the year.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree with charlie... the Duck Inn Side or boat ramp side at Lesner Bridge. 
Try Mirrolures or cut mullet. Fishing at night will give the best shot for bigger trout.

Also check out drjball.com for her weekly report.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Rudee, Lynnhaven and the Elizabeth River are full of them right now. Outgoing tide is better but not necessary, you just need a decent current anywhere there's bait and there should be Trout. Sunrise and sunset are preferred but again not necessary. 

For the Lesner the DuckInn side fishes better on the incoming while the boat ramp side does better on the outgoing. Any lure that looks like a swimming Mullet or Menhaden will work and remember the ratio of casts to Trout is about 1000 to 1 so be patient.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Ya need to get yourself a yak. I still fish Factory Point with mine but no more long walks. Ive been killing trout when Ive made it out around Hampton lately. All the spots are close to shore but not fishable from shore. Although if you can get a day without a Northeast gale GVNP should be an option for trout till early December. If I recall correctly 55 degrees (water temp.) is the magic number... When it starts to dip below that they become scarce. They are still reacting well on a snappy retrieve but as the water cools the presentation will drop to a slow crawl.


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

I fish Lynnhaven almost every day and the specks are definently not biting as well as previous years in Lynnhaven. I think the water still has to get colder. Biggest fish this year so far is only 21" for me. Havent gotten into any nice schools yet.

And isn't wading outside Lynnhaven illegal and very unsafe?


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

FishForFun said:


> I fish Lynnhaven almost every day and the specks are definently not biting as well as previous years in Lynnhaven. I think the water still has to get colder. Biggest fish this year so far is only 21" for me. Havent gotten into any nice schools yet.
> 
> And isn't wading outside Lynnhaven illegal and very unsafe?


Wading outside Lynnhaven is a risk you take as an angler. If you are beach bound and wanting to catch fish, risk takers can be successful. I am not condoning breaking the law, but "outside Lynnhaven" describes a whole lot of area. I'll have my waders on and hopefully catching fish. Good luck fellow anglers!:fishing:


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

it is legal to wade out in front of duck inn. Kids swim in front of it in the summer. I think the law is more so concerned with the water closer towards the bridge.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks guys for everyone's response.:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

charliechurch said:


> it is legal to wade out in front of duck inn. Kids swim in front of it in the summer. I think the law is more so concerned with the water closer towards the bridge.


I thought they put a stop to that altogether a couple years back. I know you can't wade the bar out there anymore, but I'm confused now as to which side of the inlet that was.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SPECKS said:


> Ya need to get yourself a yak. I still fish Factory Point with mine but no more long walks. Ive been killing trout when Ive made it out around Hampton lately. All the spots are close to shore but not fishable from shore. Although if you can get a day without a Northeast gale GVNP should be an option for trout till early December. If I recall correctly 55 degrees (water temp.) is the magic number... When it starts to dip below that they become scarce. They are still reacting well on a snappy retrieve but as the water cools the presentation will drop to a slow crawl.


plannin on the walk this weekend.......a West wind usually produces....done the yak thing but prefer the brisk walk.

Last year about this time and temps...caught a mini slam...2 stripers, 2 specs and 1 pup...not even 30 yards off the beach. Start at the rocks and look for the deep sloughs while you head to the Point.

Was usin' a 'treuse Catch 2000 and a mix bag of Storms and soft plastics...But its always fun to catch em on the hard plastic.

Here's a tip....cut off the hooks off of the front trebles ( leave the remaining part of the treble on ) and crush down the barbs on the rear trebles of the Mirro lure....it helps with CNR and prevents the fish from hurting you or itself.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

16th street pier has been very productive for specs and pups here lately for me. Way more then I want to keep as I already have trout fillets in the freezer


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll bring an extra chili or two Al. We're hoping to get down that way Sunday. 'Praps I can tow your cart while you walk Been buying Mirro lures, might actually get to use 'em.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I'll bring an extra chili or two Al. We're hoping to get down that way Sunday. 'Praps I can tow your cart while you walk Been buying Mirro lures, might actually get to use 'em.


I hope to compare notes, Darren. Will let you know. Water temps are hovering around 68.....67....almost that magical #...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah but so is that wind...... darin i called ya back and called charlotte. never heard back! i might be down to carpool with ya sunday depending on work


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeah but so is that wind...... darin i called ya back and called charlotte. never heard back! i might be down to carpool with ya sunday depending on work


yeah...its gonna be a crap shoot but the Spidey senses says "do it"...I might hit it early on Sunday also.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Last year before i joined this site i remember catching some specks in the 25+ range down at the wsj. I just caught a small 10 inch speck out there the other day. Thats the only one i remember catching on a few months.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I can smell the fish from here(Richmond):fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

where is the 16th street pier? Va. Beach, Chesapeake. Never heard of it till just now. Thanks for any info.Keep'em screamin.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

surfrebel said:


> where is the 16th street pier? Va. Beach, Chesapeake. Never heard of it till just now. Thanks for any info.Keep'em screamin.


It's the Virginia Beach Pier at the ocean front, Virginia Beach.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

there aint no fish in rudee inlet


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm a dorkfish. Thanks drawinout. Hey mud ,you fishin from the pier proper or wading?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Saturday, Oct. 25, 2008*








Here are some I caught with TW on Saturday. We had 20 fish by 10:00a.m. Here is a picture of 1/2 of them. We had no little fish.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

surf rat said:


> Here are some I caught with TW on Saturday. We had 20 fish by 10:00a.m. Here is a picture of 1/2 of them. We had no little fish.


where did you catch them and where are
the pics


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*pics*

In my photo album in my public profile . the one with tan shirt.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty work David.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, them some pigs.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Trout*

The ones with the waders are diffrent fish. We caught our fish Saturday from my boat.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

They are pretty thick right now in the slezabeth river


----------



## freedom mtg (Sep 26, 2008)

where in the Elizabeth River? I just got a boat and don't know where to fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

don't know what kind of boat, but the hrbt has been giving up some specks and schoolie stripers. the Elizabeth river runs through Norfolk. The big trout spot is the Hot Ditch.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ain't no fish at the Hot Ditch.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i 2nd, there ain't no feesh in the hot ditch


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

the hot ditch is a myth


----------



## FISHBGY (Oct 17, 2008)

*trout*

try a piece of cut mullet fillet 1in or so, on a float,or bottom rig homemade mono 12in up #6 hook keep it freash! they will kill it! i agree with previous post,


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Dude have been burnin em up around the gb locks and Millville cove gotta love it cuZ I can go catch some trout and drink a bunch of beer and only live a half a half mile away


----------

